# Hi from a New Girl



## PinkSparkles

Hi all, I'm Tracy and I'm 28 from Hertfordshire.

I am quite underweight at the moment - so the doctor tells me and I'm looking for a healthy way to get fit and gain weight.

I'm 5 11 and weight 58kg

I've never been to the gym as I've always been told I'm too skinny, Although I did train as a pole dance instructor and will eventually be getting back into this

I eat a diet of absolute crap which is not helping me and I have a stressfull office job,

BUT I am ready to make a change and that starts with giving up smoking and sorting out my diet.

Any hints tips and comments will be greatfully appreciated, Of course I am reading through all of the sections on here but its all mind boggling to me at the moment!


----------



## Magic Torch

If your a complete newbie at it all, I would recommend getting a personal trainer for the first few months to get you in to a good routine.

Diet is also going to be a big factor too! I have a stressful office job but I manage ok with diet - its all in the preperation!

Where in Herts are you? Have you started a gym yet? I maybe able to suggest one for you.


----------



## PinkSparkles

I'm in Harpenden, absolute complete newbie - No exercise at all before apart from the Pole Dancing which is hard work!

any reccomendations for gyms or Personal trainers would be great, thanks


----------



## Guest

Welcome along


----------



## Greenspin

Welcome :thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch

There are a couple in St Albans, one fitness first, the other a bodybuilding gym (Body Limits). I depends on how confident you are as the latter can be a little too much for some as its quite full on.

The fitness first is a good place to start if you like doing class's and there will be a lot more women there.

Body Limits has a great female PT bodybuilder there who would defo help with the added weight part!


----------



## chris27

welcome to ukm .


----------



## PinkSparkles

Thanks for the welcome guys!

Fitness first in St albans is where I started learning to Pole Dance!

This is like a whole new world to me and to be honest I always get really scared/nervous about doing anything new - once I've done it once I'm not bothered by it anymore!!!!


----------



## Magic Torch

PinkSparkles said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys!
> 
> Fitness first in St albans is where I started learning to Pole Dance!
> 
> This is like a whole new world to me and to be honest I always get really scared/nervous about doing anything new - once I've done it once I'm not bothered by it anymore!!!!


Ah ok, I'd defo think about starting there then, its a decent enough gym, do an induction there and get a program set out for 2 weight sessions a week, then maybe do a couple of classes too. Then when you start gettin in to it more, step it up a gear and do a bit more.

No point in going from nothing to full on 5 days a week, full diet, training and cardio plan with a £50 per hour Personal Trainer! Start off slow and get used to it then if its for you, get stuck in!

Diet wise what are you looking like now?


----------



## aka

welcome Pinky


----------



## JM

Welcome to UKM,Have a browse through some of the stickies they will help you a lot


----------



## PinkSparkles

Fitness first have a special web offer 6 weeks membership £49.00 includes 3x30min pt sessions. may go for that to test the water and see how I feel,

I'll have to take some pictures of myself later in next to nothing so you can see my body type/shape and see what you all think, I am skinny with a wobbly bum and wobbly legs!! muscle is there cos when I tense I can feel/see a difference.

Stomach is flat and solid, arms skinny but not defined at all,

I need help with posing for pictures though - although i did used to model those poses wouldn't be suitable for here!!! haha!!!


----------



## Magic Torch

PinkSparkles said:


> Fitness first have a special web offer 6 weeks membership £49.00 includes 3x30min pt sessions. may go for that to test the water and see how I feel,
> 
> I'll have to take some pictures of myself later in next to nothing so you can see my body type/shape and see what you all think, I am skinny with a wobbly bum and wobbly legs!! muscle is there cos when I tense I can feel/see a difference.
> 
> Stomach is flat and solid, arms skinny but not defined at all,
> 
> I need help with posing for pictures though - although i did used to model those poses wouldn't be suitable for here!!! haha!!!


Defo do the 6 week web special, good to test it out before you commit for 12 months!

I dont think you'll have an issue you sound in good shape, a few months at it and you'll be ready for the summer!


----------



## Diegouru

Welcome to ukm!!


----------



## PinkSparkles

Really need get some help with what I should be eating - I know I have to change the way I look at food too - I have been eating a lot of crap really to try and gain weight and that doesn't seem to be working - I need someone to sit me down and tell me what to eat and when! Then all I've got to do is stick to it!

Only just managed to get my self eating breakfast - its taken nearly 2 months to do that but I am finally able to face a bowl of porridge with honey. Before I wouldn't be able to eat until at least 10:30 because it would make me feel sick, so slowly slowly increased it and can now manage a bowl full!


----------



## 44carl44

Welcome


----------



## Hendrix

PinkSparkles said:


> Really need get some help with what I should be eating - I know I have to change the way I look at food too - I have been eating a lot of crap really to try and gain weight and that doesn't seem to be working - I need someone to sit me down and tell me what to eat and when! Then all I've got to do is stick to it!
> 
> Only just managed to get my self eating breakfast - its taken nearly 2 months to do that but I am finally able to face a bowl of porridge with honey. Before I wouldn't be able to eat until at least 10:30 because it would make me feel sick, so slowly slowly increased it and can now manage a bowl full!


Thats really good, I used to be the same at one time with breakfast. Believe it or not, after having breakfast for a while, you will feel sick, if you don't have it, lol. You can train your body to do almost anything. Welcome to the site.

I am a PT so may be able to give you some advice. If you are looking to gain lean body weight, you should be using some machines to start and introduce some free weights, to increase muscle tone. Don't be frightened of using weights, most girls think they will wake up with big muscles, you won't don't worry. Women only have a tenth of the testosterone levels of men. You need to increase the kcal's as you have mentioned, remember you need enough to cover maintenance, training and extra to add lean weight.

You mentioned smoking (I used to smoke). It will be more difficult to get enough kcal's if you smoke, as it reduces appetite, and speeds metabolism. I would have a go at quiting after a few sessions at the gym, to get yourself going. The good news is, it is a lot easier to quit if you are exercising regularly. I used the patches, and did a month on each strength, 21mg, 14mg then 7mg. To be honest, seemed really easy like that.

Good luck with it all,


----------



## BIG BUCK

Welcome Pink, you should find as soon as you start working out the eating will become easier, get yourself down fitness first and join today, I'll have to stop writting now cause i can't concentrate after reading the poledancing/flat stomach lines!


----------



## nifty190

Hi welcome


----------



## JB74

PinkSparkles said:


> Fitness first have a special web offer 6 weeks membership £49.00 includes 3x30min pt sessions. may go for that to test the water and see how I feel,
> 
> I'll have to take some pictures of myself later in next to nothing so you can see my body type/shape and see what you all think, I am skinny with a wobbly bum and wobbly legs!! muscle is there cos when I tense I can feel/see a difference.
> 
> Stomach is flat and solid, arms skinny but not defined at all,
> 
> *I need help with posing for pictures though - although i did used to model those poses wouldn't be suitable for here!!! haha!!![/quote*]
> 
> welcome, and good luck with your goals
> 
> and your photos will be welcome when you get access to the adult lounge


----------



## PinkSparkles

I don't mind having muscles, I just want to be firm and defined, bigger arms would be good - but obviously not too big!!!

Smoking - I'm not a big smoker - maybe 5 - 10 per day - its more a boredom/nervous thing - If I am occupied then I forget to smoke!! So gym = less smoking! I have managed to cold turkey it before and so I will do the same again - hopefully.

I was thinking of getting some kettlebells to use at home in between gym training - one of my friends trains with these and she swears by them,

I am going to the gym on sunday morning to join up and sort out - that gives me a clear start date and time in my mind,

I think I will have to start a new post to sort out my diet - that seems like something that needs working on, Oh and I think I have a fast metabolism too - I've dropped 2kg in the last 3 weeks by doing nothing apart from eating more - Doctors are looking into it but I've had the test for thyroid and that seems ok,


----------



## PinkSparkles

jay_bla said:


> *I need help with posing for pictures though - although i did used to model those poses wouldn't be suitable for here!!! haha!!![/quote*]
> 
> welcome, and good luck with your goals
> 
> and your photos will be welcome when you get access to the adult lounge


Hmmmmm......adult lounge - whats this then?!

I was merely talking about photos in bikini or similar outfit!


----------



## Paulieb

PinkSparkles said:


> Hmmmmm......adult lounge - whats this then?!
> 
> I was merely talking about photos in bikini or similar outfit!


Your getting Jay's hopes up :whistling:


----------



## Magic Torch

PinkSparkles said:


> I don't mind having muscles, I just want to be firm and defined, bigger arms would be good - but obviously not too big!!!
> 
> Smoking - I'm not a big smoker - maybe 5 - 10 per day - its more a boredom/nervous thing - If I am occupied then I forget to smoke!! So gym = less smoking! I have managed to cold turkey it before and so I will do the same again - hopefully.
> 
> I was thinking of getting some kettlebells to use at home in between gym training - one of my friends trains with these and she swears by them,
> 
> I am going to the gym on sunday morning to join up and sort out - that gives me a clear start date and time in my mind,
> 
> I think I will have to start a new post to sort out my diet - that seems like something that needs working on, Oh and I think I have a fast metabolism too - I've dropped 2kg in the last 3 weeks by doing nothing apart from eating more - Doctors are looking into it but I've had the test for thyroid and that seems ok,


Stopping smoking you will eat more for sure!


----------



## MRSTRONG

hi pinky its funny how most newbies (guys) just get welcome lol but members have taken i shine to you already hmmmm wonder why 

i would suggest you went to the body limits gym (i have never been) but magic torch has said there is a female pt bodybuilder so makes sense to be taught by the best , as for smoking diet and exercise well just start with one thing at a time exercise first diet second then give up smoking as you will have more things going on it will be a tad easier , best of luck


----------



## PinkSparkles

I am going to start with the fitness first gym because I don't want to feel too out of my depth and give up without realling giving it a chance,

Its all too easy to say - no thats too hard/intimidating I'm not doing it anymore - well this is about a lifestyle change, I am newley single so its time to sort my life out my way and make the changes I need to become happy again,

Life on my own will be brilliant as long as I get back out there and make friends and not let anyone take them away from me this time,

My quest to getting a good body is to help myself feel better, the only thing I'm worried about is loosing my little boobies!!!!


----------



## maskill86

hi and welcome......


----------



## MRSTRONG

PinkSparkles said:


> I am going to start with the fitness first gym because I don't want to feel too out of my depth and give up without realling giving it a chance,
> 
> Its all too easy to say - no thats too hard/intimidating I'm not doing it anymore - well this is about a lifestyle change, I am newley single so its time to sort my life out my way and make the changes I need to become happy again,
> 
> Life on my own will be brilliant as long as I get back out there and make friends and not let anyone take them away from me this time,
> 
> My quest to getting a good body is to help myself feel better, the only thing I'm worried about is loosing my little boobies!!!!


lol i like little boobies 

but seriously good luck and do whatever you feel happy with .

how about you start a journal on here complete with pictures do it daily or weekly id be interested in reading it , and looking at your little boobies  joke (i think) maybe not lol

best of luck


----------



## Jimbo 1

Good luck with your training once you get into it you will be addicted lol

You shouldn't loose your boobs they will just lift & firm up a bit;-)


----------



## willc38

welcome to uk muscle!


----------



## Glassback

Get in the gym and see how it goes then consider a personal trainer. Get your diet written down and some pictures (not ones with your whaps out) I mean of your body so we can discuss further and goals. Like I did, it helps alot.

I agree funny how all the help is here, if you were a bloke you'd have been blasted for alsorts by now. We are strange creatures.


----------



## kuju

Welcome PInksparkles! You sound like you have at least one of the two most important things you'll need for this already - determination. (The other one is patience...)

I was skinny for years (some would argue I still am!) and teaching your body to want more food is a slow process...but persevere and you will get there. There is a ton of nutritional advice available but personally I just follow some simple rules:

Eat lots - eat frequently

Drink lots of water

Limit your intake of saturated fats and simple sugars (that includes things like alcohol and over ripe fruit)

Keep your protein intake high - but don't forget that carbs are what fuel you

DOn't use "bulking" as an excuse to eat crap...or "eating clean" as an excuse to just eat skinless chicken and rice all the time. Vary your diet.

Play around with it until you find the kind of foods that work well for you (this takes time...have patience - it will come)

It's taken a loooonnnngg time for me to get where I am now but I eat a ton of food daily and don't gain fat in the process (but have gained muscle). You just need to be determined and patient. You're obviously highly motivated and that's most of the battle.

As for potentially losing your boobies.....I doubt it if you're trying to gain weight!

As for the kettlebells thing - yes they're awesome - I love them. BUT - make sure you get taught how to use them properly; it takes a little while to get the hang of them. The difference in weight distribution between KBs and say dumbells is quite marked at times. I can lift much bigger dumbells than kettlebells for some exercises. But yes - kettlebells have made a huge difference to me.

Don't be daunted by what you're starting here - be excited!! This is you taking charge of a whole lot more than just your body. Stick at it and you will see amazing results and that will impact on many other things in your life. It will be hard at times - but stick at it. It will be easy at times - so work harder when it is.

It sounds liek you've got a lot going on with your recent break up and your job - exactly the same boat i'm in...........but as a wise but unknown person once said....Life is not about waiting for the storm to pass - it's about learning to dance in the rain. SO dance


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Welcome! Yeah sounds like your determined which is one of the most important things.

Pole dancing is incredibly knackering and does build muscle, so the fact you have done that is awesome!

Soooooo.......these pictures you mentioned?


----------



## PinkSparkles

Thanks for the inspirational words.

I will get there slowly but surely!

Hmmmm....Pictures....maybe later tonight depending on whether its warm enough to strip off!!! hahaha! And no not in a naked sense but in a strip down to bikini sense!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

PinkSparkles said:


> Thanks for the inspirational words.
> 
> I will get there slowly but surely!
> 
> Hmmmm....Pictures....maybe later tonight depending on whether its warm enough to strip off!!! hahaha! And no not in a naked sense but in a strip down to bikini sense!


Well ofcourse! I hope you don't take all us UK-M folk to be perverts and such?........so what colours this bikini  :bounce:


----------



## PinkSparkles

Pink of course! I can't believe you had to even ask that!!!

No actually I'm a typical woman and have mountains of clothes and shoes so naturally it will take me at least 2 hours before I find the 'right' one!!! hahaha!


----------



## RACK

Welcome along to UKM


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

PinkSparkles said:


> Pink of course! I can't believe you had to even ask that!!!
> 
> No actually I'm a typical woman and have mountains of clothes and shoes so naturally it will take me at least 2 hours before I find the 'right' one!!! hahaha!


ahhh there it is! I was waiting for the "grrr what shall I wear bit". Fortunatly for you Sparkles, I have the solution. You email me pictures of the outfits, then I'll decide which ones you should put on here.

It seems the fairest all round, I'm sure you'de agree! I'll be checking my inbox.... :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Magic Torch

PinkSparkles said:


> Pink of course! I can't believe you had to even ask that!!!
> 
> *No actually I'm a typical woman* and have mountains of clothes and shoes so naturally it will take me at least 2 hours before I find the 'right' one!!! hahaha!


I'm waiting for pics before we confirm....you could be a 50 year old man trying to entice young lads in the internet haha

Hell I may even come and train in St Albans if thats you in your pic LMAO


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Magic Torch said:


> you could be a 50 year old man trying to entice young lads in the internet haha


I'de be fine with this also...


----------



## kuju

The perils of mentioning "bikini's" in a testosterone fuelled environment................

This is EXACTLY why I stopped wearing mine when on here.


----------



## PinkSparkles

Magic Torch said:


> I'm waiting for pics before we confirm....you could be a 50 year old man trying to entice young lads in the internet haha
> 
> Hell I may even come and train in St Albans if thats you in your pic LMAO


That is me in my avatar - was taken November 2009, dropped a little more weight since then though!


----------



## lolik

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Simon01

Hi and welcome to UK-M


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

PinkSparkles said:


> That is me in my avatar


in THAT case then even i'm gonna come and train at that fitness first!


----------



## Fatstuff

Welcome to ukm, did u say u trained to be a pole dance instructor, how much can u earn doin that? Out of interest?


----------



## PinkSparkles

I trained as a pole dance instructor - in a gym for fitness based classes - did it for 3 years and then was made to give it up by my now to be ex husband.

Hopefully I will be starting back again soon and will be getting the pole back up in my front room so I can have a spin/play when ever it takes my fancy!!!

I didn't earn a great deal from it and never went down the strip route with it - although once I've got my body in tip top condition I wouldn't say no to giving it a go every now and then!!! Handy that theres a bit of a seedy strip pub at the bottom of my driveway too!!! Its my local although I don't drink that often! I just like to go and watch the good dancers in action so to speak!!!


----------



## kev74

welcome x


----------



## Magic Torch

PinkSparkles said:


> Handy that theres a bit of a seedy strip pub at the bottom of my driveway too!!! Its my local although I don't drink that often! I just like to go and watch the good dancers in action so to speak!!!


Is that the one on the way to Luton? Not that I've been there lol


----------



## PinkSparkles

Magic Torch said:


> Is that the one on the way to Luton? Not that I've been there lol


On the A5 - if so then yeah thats the one!!! Not so many nice dancers in there lately - but its worth a visit every now and again!!!


----------



## Magic Torch

PinkSparkles said:


> On the A5 - if so then yeah thats the one!!! Not so many nice dancers in there lately - but its worth a visit every now and again!!!


I used to go to college in st albans when I was 18....a good 10 years ago now lol we used to go there and skip lessons haha


----------



## PinkSparkles

Magic Torch said:


> I used to go to college in st albans when I was 18....a good 10 years ago now lol we used to go there and skip lessons haha


Naughty naughty!!!

Although I've not been for a while myself - I normally go with some lads from work just for a laugh cos they get all red faced and blush when the girls dance for them!!!

When they dance for me all I think is you should do this or that - I'm trying to persuade the owner to get a pole in there though so I can go there and play!


----------



## nifty190

Do you know Dave short ?


----------



## PinkSparkles

I dont think so - Who is he?!


----------



## Nickthegreek

Ha ha perverts! Lol . Im sure you will achieve your fitness goals with the help and support of the UKM family . A very warm welcome to you .


----------



## nifty190

Dave has worked the door there on and off for years big bloke bald head lol


----------



## PinkSparkles

May know him then - Femi is the guy on the door the last while - he's one of the few blokes I can stand next to with heels on and feel little!!! he's nearly 7ft.

I'll have to keep an ear out for Dave, think I may remember seeing him but that was probably when I was much younger! Unless he just doesn't work on the evenings that I've popped in there!


----------



## kuju

PinkSparkles said:


> Naughty naughty!!!
> 
> Although I've not been for a while myself - I normally go with some lads from work just for a laugh cos they get all red faced and blush when the girls dance for them!!!
> 
> *When they dance for me all I think is you should do this or that *- I'm trying to persuade the owner to get a pole in there though so I can go there and play!


Funnily enough that's exactly what I think too........... although I suspect the "this and that" i'm thinking of may be a tad different to what you're thinking.

THen again maybe not.......


----------



## PinkSparkles

Try everything in life at least twice....

Although this time the This and that was meant to be about the way they dance or some of them avoid eye contact which I feel is very important in this type of job...


----------



## Glassback

PinkSparkles said:


> Handy that theres a bit of a seedy strip pub at the bottom of my driveway too!!! Its my local although I don't drink that often! I just like to go and watch the good dancers in action so to speak!!!


Sounds lovely............ :blink:


----------



## flinty90

Welcome to the forum chick, and good luck on your goals, im sure it will turn out great for you.. lots of good advice on here, and im sure magic torch can sort you out on your training location, and your training for that matter !!!


----------



## kuju

PinkSparkles said:


> Try everything in life at least twice....
> 
> Although this time the This and that was meant to be about the way they dance or some of them avoid eye contact which I feel is very important in this type of job...


Yup - thought so........... completely different to the this and that I had in mind. No mention at all of blindfolds, silk scarves, oils, interesting outfits, butt plugs, odd shaped fruit, butter, ballooons, gas masks, coffee tables or...of course....bobble hats and waterproof socks :bounce: :bounce:

Why are you all looking at me like that...... :whistling:


----------



## Smitch

Does anyone else not think that this is balatantly a man on the wind up?


----------



## powerhousepeter

welcome sparkles top forum, all the advice u need on here....oh and this has gotta be the longest welcome thread ever lol


----------



## powerhousepeter

hmmm


----------



## Jimbo 1

I have a girl friend that teaches pole dancing & has done a bit in the clubs if you want any info PM me & ill give you her e-mail


----------



## kuju

Smitch said:


> Does anyone else not think that this is balatantly a man on the wind up?


Why "blatantly"?


----------



## Glassback

Smitch said:


> Does anyone else not think that this is balatantly a man on the wind up?


I feel what your saying - I dont know of any women who would openly shout about what Pink thing does... but then again I would talk the crap most of the men do on here either.


----------



## Smitch

kuju said:


> Why "blatantly"?


Well mate, read through it all and you'll find out.

She's just telling everyone what they want to hear,i do pole dancing, i'll put up pics, i like watching strippers etc and with a suggestive avi.

I'm not falling for it anyway, you lot crack on though.


----------



## Glassback

Totally with you Smitch - Embaressing to watch...


----------



## Magic Torch

Smitch said:


> Well mate, read through it all and you'll find out.
> 
> She's just telling everyone what they want to hear,i do pole dancing, i'll put up pics, i like watching strippers etc and with a suggestive avi.
> 
> I'm not falling for it anyway, you lot crack on though.


To be fair I was helpin out before the pics came up.....not saying I'm not a perv.....just that I dont discriminate


----------



## eezy1

where are these pics then??? i wanna perv


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Loving this thread. I hope it turns out to be pelayo.

*tough guy voice*

Ok, were gonna need some identification sparkles. I wanna see a picture, with todays paper, and you, wearing a pink polka dot bikini, holding 2 rolls of toilet paper and a carton of cigarettes. Failing this, I will find you, dress you up as already discussed and throw you in a male prison.

*End tough guy voice*


----------



## MRSTRONG

you guys not seen her pics then ?

i think i got to see them first guess she like a northerner


----------



## Smitch

Magic Torch said:


> To be fair I was helpin out before the pics came up.....not saying I'm not a perv.....just that I dont discriminate


Yeah yeah yeah....


----------



## Glassback

Hahah Me and Smitch have watched you all being groomed by a man! haha - even if it is a woman I still feel ill based off comments. She/He hasnt posted since either! Hmmm...


----------



## eezy1

anyone can pretend to be a bird onhere. if it turns out to be a bloke im not gonna cry about it lol

the person doing the pretending would be the saddo not us


----------



## Smitch

eezy1 said:


> anyone can pretend to be a bird onhere. if it turns out to be a bloke im not gonna cry about it lol
> 
> the person doing the pretending would be the saddo not us


Apart from Uhan, who's obviously already traded pictures of his c0ck with a 50 year old male deviant. :laugh:


----------



## eezy1

hahah yeh that would be a FAIL


----------



## BIG BUCK

Damn!, does this mean i've knocked one out over a man?


----------



## PinkSparkles

Ok so now I feel like I shouldn't be here - I am serious about getting my body in shape - the comments I post are how I feel and about what I have done.

I do nothing to please other people unless there is pleasure in it for me,

I got seriously bullied at school for being tall and being skinny - I was called a man - now I come here and try to be myself and I am called a man in discuise.

I like my avi picture because its from one time that I was truly happy - I am trying hard to get back to that place.

I have pictures put up in the journal section - please go there to have a look at them.

I do not have a pink polka dot bikini that I can photograph myself in and I don't have todays paper.

I can't beleive that I would need to justify that I am a woman.

I am a woman, I am not a man on a wind up - that would be an awfull thing to do to anyone whether its in real life or not.

I haven't been able to get on since this morning and will not just post random coments on my own thread unless in a conversation with someone, I haven't commented on any other posts because I don't know enough about the subjects being spoken about to add my contribution.


----------



## MillionG

Tits or GTFO.


----------



## a.notherguy

dont stress about it pink.

the cynicism and pi55taking are what makes this site good lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

PinkSparkles said:


> Ok so now I feel like I shouldn't be here - I am serious about getting my body in shape - the comments I post are how I feel and about what I have done.
> 
> I do nothing to please other people unless there is pleasure in it for me,
> 
> I got seriously bullied at school for being tall and being skinny - I was called a man - now I come here and try to be myself and I am called a man in discuise.
> 
> I like my avi picture because its from one time that I was truly happy - I am trying hard to get back to that place.
> 
> I have pictures put up in the journal section - please go there to have a look at them.
> 
> I do not have a pink polka dot bikini that I can photograph myself in and I don't have todays paper.
> 
> I can't beleive that I would need to justify that I am a woman.
> 
> I am a woman, I am not a man on a wind up - that would be an awfull thing to do to anyone whether its in real life or not.
> 
> I haven't been able to get on since this morning and will not just post random coments on my own thread unless in a conversation with someone, I haven't commented on any other posts because I don't know enough about the subjects being spoken about to add my contribution.


Were only kidding sparkles. This is generally what its like on here. Were all pumped full of so many chemicals our bodies are all over the place.


----------



## BIG BUCK

take everything with a pinch of salt, you look all women............................... and p.s i didn't knock one out as i'm training chest today and want to keep all the test i have inside me.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

BIG BUCK said:


> take everything with a pinch of salt, you look all women............................... and p.s i didn't knock one out as i'm training chest today and want to keep all the test i have inside me.


Its all lies, he knocked two out. I know because I had to help on the second due to WASDTHW (Weak Arm Syndrome Due To Heavy W*a*nking)


----------



## kuju

WTF??? Ha ha!! Talk about blatant cynicism!

The way SHE writes suggests SHE is a woman to me......and psycholinguistics was a pet subject of mine for a while. Admittedly I could be wrong and if I am - who cares. Seriously - lighten up.

THing is - if Pinksparkles is a bloke (which I don't believe for one second) then so what......what difference does that make? Who. Cares. IF however....she is all woman - then I'd say the guys that have been essentially flaming her for being a bloke owe her an apology.

And before you start in with "Kuju blatantly trying to pull...." - no disrespect Pink but skinny girls aren't my thing. Even pretty ones.

*sits back - gets popcorn - waits for the almost inevitable barrage of blah* :thumbup1:


----------



## BIG BUCK

that's disgusting! and if i ever see you i'll knock you out (if i can lift my arms up!)


----------



## kuju

JPaycheck said:


> Its all lies, he knocked two out. I know because I had to help on the second due to WASDTHW (Weak Arm Syndrome Due To Heavy W*a*nking)


Thanks for that image...no really. Some things can't be unseen once they've been seen you know.

I feel slightly wrong now...and not in a good way. Clearly I need some food (always the first port of call in a crisis...or even a non-crisis.)


----------



## Smitch

Cyanical? Just seen an awful lot of trolls on here over the last year or so mate so we'll see how this one pans out.

I just don't believe things straight off the bat, i like a bit of proof first, which i'm yet to see.

Anyone can be anyone on line.


----------



## PinkSparkles

Sorry guys - maybe I over reacted! Not been around long and not sure how this place works yet!!


----------



## PinkSparkles

Smitch said:


> Cyanical? Just seen an awful lot of trolls on here over the last year or so mate so we'll see how this one pans out.
> 
> I just don't believe things straight off the bat, i like a bit of proof first, which i'm yet to see.
> 
> Anyone can be anyone on line.


I can compeltely understand that one too - everyone knows its easy to be something your not sitting behind a screen....

Time will change things though...I hope to stick around here as there is really so much usefull information here.


----------



## Smitch

PinkSparkles said:


> I can compeltely understand that one too - everyone knows its easy to be something your not sitting behind a screen....
> 
> Time will change things though...I hope to stick around here as there is really so much usefull information here.


I'll leave you to your threads, i'm not trying to p1ss on anyones parade.


----------



## kuju

Smitch said:


> Cyanical? Just seen an awful lot of trolls on here over the last year or so mate so we'll see how this one pans out.
> 
> I just don't believe things straight off the bat, i like a bit of proof first, which i'm yet to see.
> 
> Anyone can be anyone on line.


Says the man with the photoshopped avi............. however i take your point - but stand by what i said


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

kuju said:


> WTF??? Ha ha!! Talk about blatant cynicism!
> 
> The way SHE writes suggests SHE is a woman to me......and psycholinguistics was a pet subject of mine for a while. Admittedly I could be wrong and if I am - who cares. Seriously - lighten up.
> 
> THing is - if Pinksparkles is a bloke (which I don't believe for one second) then so what......what difference does that make? Who. Cares. IF however....she is all woman - then I'd say the guys that have been essentially flaming her for being a bloke owe her an apology.
> 
> And before you start in with "Kuju blatantly trying to pull...." - no disrespect Pink but skinny girls aren't my thing. Even pretty ones.
> 
> *sits back - gets popcorn - waits for the almost inevitable barrage of blah* :thumbup1:


Kuju blatantly trying to pull.


----------



## kuju

JPaycheck said:


> Kuju blatantly trying to pull.


JPaycheck blatantly waiting to knock one out when I have...or dip in with the peanut butter and furry crotchless gas mask.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ohhhhhhh you know I'm a kinky bugger!

I live for this:

http://www.bdsmstore.com/productcart/pc/viewBestSellers_P.asp

THIS is my absolute fave:

http://www.bdsmstore.com/productcart/pc/product292.asp


----------



## silver-nitrate

Welcome to the boards Just looked at your photos and you have a good base to start , some good advice from Magic Torch about getting yourself a PT for a while until you get to know your way around the gym and get you diet sorted .


----------



## kuju

JPaycheck said:


> ohhhhhhh you know I'm a kinky bugger!
> 
> I live for this:
> 
> http://www.bdsmstore.com/productcart/pc/viewBestSellers_P.asp
> 
> THIS is my absolute fave:
> 
> http://www.bdsmstore.com/productcart/pc/product292.asp


You are a sick sick puppy. I like your style..... hmmmm.....now i'm wondering who to entice into the socks....


----------



## _Shaun_

Hi Tracy,

Good news.

What you want is pretty easy to achieve.

If you were a guy you'd have to concentrate on building up muscle mass which is bloody hard work, but you girls are allowed to have a bodyfat level of 16-22% which allows you to keep your curves.

Training is no different to any beginner, male or female, work the entire body 3 times per week, Mon/Weds/Fri is fine.

Do ONE exercise per bodypart, concentrate on performing each exercise with perfect form, that means no swinging the bar around or using momentum/inertia.

Will you gain muscle?

No.

You don't have any testicles, therefore your testosterone levels are insignificant when compared to a guy.

What you want to do is obviously have curves everywhere that women are supposed to have curves.

You're right about changing your diet -to begin with try cutting out all the sugary treats and fast food.

Eat whole foods, carbs are ok in moderation, concentrate on wholegrain and definately get some eggs in you every day.

Keep adding to what you eat each week until you seem to be gaining nicely, no need to stuff your face, eat small meals spaced 3 hours or so throughout the day.

Keep cardio to a minimum, you don't want to be burning away potential curves so apart from your 3 times per week workouts try to do as little as possible.


----------



## Jem

a man on a wind up ? - you lot are the ones who turned a welcome thread into a pole-dance conversation ...not her - she was just trying to fit in so far as I can see...and you wonder why the women refrain from posting on here these days ? Million - any need for your comment ? - I dont feckin think so

Welcome pink  Jamie offered some good advice as did Silver Nitrate so I hope the rest of them dont scare you off - it will be hard work but worth it hun - all the best !


----------



## PinkSparkles

Thanks Jem, a bit of support is really appreciated! I only mentioned the pole dance because it was the only form of exercise I have ever done in my life!

I am trying hard to remember all the good points made - just waiting for the gym to call me about when they can fit me in for my first pt session - hopefully tomorrow,


----------



## Uriel

pmsl at this seven page hi lol


----------



## Jem

PinkSparkles said:


> Thanks Jem, a bit of support is really appreciated! I only mentioned the pole dance because it was the only form of exercise I have ever done in my life!
> 
> I am trying hard to remember all the good points made - just waiting for the gym to call me about when they can fit me in for my first pt session - hopefully tomorrow,


well I can see why you would wanna get back to the avi shape - you look hot in it - fact that you have carried more means that once you get into a sensible eating regime it should be a cinch. Building muscle is hard work but adds shape and curves. Just remember to enjoy it and make it a hobby not an obsession x


----------

